# Yellow Tang



## ben1234 (Aug 1, 2007)

I've had my yellow tang for about 2-3 weeks now and I just added a fox face. The yellow tang seems to be bumping it into agrovation constantly right now. I've been told that these are compatable species but is there anything i can do? thanks again!


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

How big is your tank? Id say the tank isnt being enough for the both of them or their are not enough hiding spots/territory.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Tangs are very territorial fish, yes even yellow tangs. The fox face is almost in the same family as tangs so keep in mind that another tang may be especially intolerant of the fox face.


----------



## ben1234 (Aug 1, 2007)

Its all ok right now, we decided to take it out for 2 days in a seperate tank and reintroduce it. Everything seems to be prospering now thanks for your help!


----------

